# Powder Detergents Production



## meme_eng (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة اريد كتابا عن
Powder Detergents Production
processing rice straw into feed of animal 
من اجل مشاريعي والثاني هو الاهم 
ارجو الافادة افادكم الله


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Powdered Detergents (Surfactant Science) 
http://oron.com/zt38dj5myzhv/Powdered_Detergents_v71.rar.html


----------



## meme_eng (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## elkemia (6 ديسمبر 2010)

gazak alla kol khir
good book in this field


----------

